# diéresis i separació silàbica



## lluna2016

hola!tinc un dubte amb la separació sil.làbica,
crec que la diéresis desfà el diftong, però la JQV en un exàmen diu que aquesta pala bra: introduïu, té 4 síl.labes, per què?
I després, feia (present indicatiu) és un diftong?

Gràcies


----------



## Dymn

Quan hi ha tres vocals juntes i la del mig és una _i _o una _u_, aquesta actua de semiconsonant. 

Per tant, paraules com ara _joia _o _creuar _es llegeixen _jo-ya _i _cre-war_. Ho escric amb _y _i _w _per a fer-ho més clar. Aquest és el cas de tots els imperfets (que no presents) en _-eia _(_feia, deia, reia, seia, treia_, llegits com a _fe-ya, de-ya, re-ya_, etc.).

Per tant en el cas d'_introduïu_, si no portés dièresi diríem _in-tro-dú-yu_. Evidentment no es llegeix així, perquè la terminació és _-iu _(_-iw_), i per tant la _i_ ha de passar de semiconsonant a vocal plena, aquí és on entra la dièresi (_in-tro-du-íw_). Com que les paraules no accentuades acabades en _-iu _són agudes, no cal posar-hi cap accent.


----------



## lluna2016

O siga que en este cas la diéresis és  per facilitar la lectura I no per a separar el diftong. Aleshores, quan la diéresis separa el diftong? Con puc saber quan fa eixa funció? 
Moltes moltes gràcies !!!!


----------



## gvergara

lluna2016 said:


> O siga que en este cas la diéresis és  per facilitar la lectura I no per a separar el diftong. Aleshores, quan la diéresis separa el diftong? Con puc saber quan fa eixa funció?
> Moltes moltes gràcies !!!!


El que t'han dit està molt ben explicat; quan hi ha aquestes tres vocals juntes, la del mig (_i_ o _u_ *àtona*) actua com a semiconsonant, i la primera vocal se separa de les altres dues (_feia_=>fe-ia /f*é*-ya/). No porta dièresi perquè no trenca cap diftong, i tampoc no porta accent perquè és una paraula grave acabada en vocal.

Quan, pel contrari, tens una paraula com ara _introduiu_, l'anàlisi canvia. En aquest cas, com que la i és *tònica*, cal separar-la de les altres dues vocals. Quin n'és el resultat?  _in-tro-du-*i*-u_, o sigui, paraula grave acabada en vocal. Com que no és possible accentuar una paraula grave quan acaba en vocal, es posa la dièresi.


----------



## Dymn

El resultat no varia, però _introduïu _és aguda, no plana. Passa que la _u _és una semivocal, i les paraules agudes acabades en semivocal no s'accentuen.


----------



## gvergara

Dymn said:


> El resultat no varia, però _introduïu _és aguda, no plana. Passa que la _u _és una semivocal, i les paraules agudes acabades en semivocal no s'accentuen.


N'ets segur? Penso que si fos aguda caldria escriure _introduiú_.


----------



## Dymn

Sí, n'*estic *segur 

_*Introduiú _seria aguda, però _introduïu _també ho és. Se separa _in-tro-du-ïu_, _ïu _és aquí un diftong.


----------



## gvergara

Llavors això no ho sabia. Bé, tot i que l'error m'ha servit per no oblidar quan emprar la dièresi, cada dia es pot aprendre alguna cosa nova. Gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

En realitat _tots_ els diftongs en català contenen exactament una vocal i una semiconsonant (que sempre és /j/ o /w/). Pot resultar enganyós parlar de "diftong" perquè realment només hi ha una vocal pròpiament dita. En les llengües germàniques aquestes combinacions no es consideren diftongs, per exemple.


----------

